

Ask HN: What is the algorithm behind blocking a HN member? - deepak-kumar

Here I am interested in Do's and Don'ts on HN? Specifically things to avoid in this forum.<p>I have heard from our fellow HN members about not to do certain things otherwise HN will block you. e.g:<p>1) Some of the statement includes "Do not ask your friends to vote on your thread from the same IP, Truth or Myth?"<p>2) Do not share thread on facebook or any social networking site, Truth or Myth? (I don't think it is true.)<p>3) I have also heard that up votes don't count sometimes, Truth or Myth?<p>What are other truth or myths?
======
Peroni
1) True

2) False

3) True

All of the above require context and/or elaboration.

1\. The HN voting ring detection process is exceptionally clever. Bottom line:
If the same few users, IP's, etc are constantly upvoting your posts, it will
trigger and your future posts will bomb.

2\. I've often shared my posts on Twitter (as do most people) and I've never,
ever seen it have a negative impact.

3\. Upvotes are weighted. If you're a relatively new user, your upvote has
little impact on someones post.

~~~
ColinWright

        3. Upvotes are weighted. If you're a
           relatively new user, your upvote
           has little impact on someones post.
    

Do you have a reference or some evidence for that? I'm not disputing it, but I
have no evidence either way and I'm interested to know how you can be so sure.

Thanks.

~~~
Peroni
Purely anecdotal I'm afraid but considering how pg likes to keep the
algorithms relatively secret, it's probably as good as you'll get.

Anyway, a good friend (and a relatively new member of HN) upvoted a post (not
my post) and after refreshing the page we noticed nothing had changed. I
upvoted the same post and my upvote was instantly registered. Seen that happen
a few times now with different users.

~~~
deepak-kumar
Yes. It happened with a friend of mine few weeks back and that's what made me
ask this here.

